# Breeding! eggs are laid!



## Ottawagoa (Jan 11, 2007)

Well I can't believe it.

The only thing it took to make my piranha breed was feeding them double the amount of cocktail shrimp, next day the pair were digging in the gravel making a huge hole.

This morning i wake up two hours before I should, run the hell downstairs and find out

I have over 500 brand new eggs!









They are white so I don't think they are fertilized but the fact they went thru the whole process and since the male is still guarding the eggs I call it succesfully breeding, but so far not succesful rearing heh.

THis is one of the happiest days for me in a long time!


----------



## altimaser (Jul 10, 2006)

Congrats and good luck ... Hope mine breed too.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Congrats....but I don't think feeding them extra food is what did it.......better start some BBS......not ALL fertile eggs are orange...some are clear. They will be under the gravel.


----------



## Ottawagoa (Jan 11, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> Congrats....but I don't think feeding them extra food is what did it.......better start some BBS......not ALL fertile eggs are orange...some are clear. They will be under the gravel.


Thanks for the info about the eggs, never knew they can be both clear and orange I was worried about my first batch being unfertile but I have seen no fungus and no bad eggs so far!

I think it was due to the feeding and the barometer change as Ottawa is just getting over a weeklong chain of winter storms so the heavy feeding on par with the barometer change seems to be the only way as there hasn't been a water change for 7 days.

I'm really afraid of putting my hand in the tank to syphon out the eggs, this pair is VISCIOUS!!!

Is it odd the male and female are guading it together? the male is allowing the female full territory rights and I've even seen the female take over fanning duties for 5-10minutes.

The other 2 piranha are at opposite ends of the tank, they are pushed away anytime they come near but there has been no fin nips, missing eyes or other physical damage.

I believe i am extremely lucky to not only have them breed but not destroy the other Piranhas.

I've already sold 500 of the eggs so I will be getting a 125 gallon tank in the next 2 months for them and hopefully they continue breeding and even pair off with the other piranhas.


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

post some pics or video please.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

They are not like 100% clear....but not as vibrant as some...thats what I meant.


----------



## Ottawagoa (Jan 11, 2007)

Well i'm 99% sure they are fertile. Males been fanning the eggs all day too, was cool to watch.

Here are some pics as requested :

Eggs bottom right :









Eggs bottom right, female left, male right:









Male front female in back :









Hope you like em, they're a little blurry, it's a crappy camera









Cheers!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

good pics...good luck


----------

